# Mit Photoshop PDF Flyers erstellen



## Mway-Tuning (15. April 2005)

Hallo hab ein kleines (naja vielleicht ach grossen) Problem. Ich möchte gerne Flyers mit Grafik und Text alsl PDF erstellen. Jetzt habe ich hier gerade geleses, daß man mit Photoshop CS auch PDF´s erstellen kann und haben es gerade mal mit einem einfachen Bild gemacht und hat super geklapt. Gibt es den irgendwo en TUT wie man ein gescheites Flyer mit TEXT und Grafiken machen kann oder muss ich das alles als Grafik bearbeite ?

Hab auch schon das Programm FreePDF Downgeloaded aber noch nicht getestet, daß ich es erst mit Photoshop versuchen wollte.

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen !

Danke mal im Voraus


----------



## MNSchmidt (15. April 2005)

Hallo,

Photoshop ist, wie der Name schon sagt, ein Programm zur Fotobearbeitung! 

Wenn Du einen Flyer layouten willst, solltest Du das mit Quark Xpress oder InDesign machen. Alles andere ist murks...

Grüße,

Magnus


----------



## Mway-Tuning (15. April 2005)

Die Programme sagen mir jetzt garnichts !


----------



## Ellie (15. April 2005)

Hallo,

murks vielleicht nicht unbedingt, aber viel zu aufwendig. 

FreePDF *grusel*, muß man ausprobieren, die meisten kostenlosen PDF-Konverter sind tatsächlich murks und arbeiten nicht korrekt.

Hol dir doch Open Office (mal googlen)  und versuche damit einen Flyer zu basteln. Ist Open Source wie Office von MS nur ist das kostenlos. Da sollte ein halbwegs vernünftiger pdf-Exportfilter bei sein.

Nur mit PShop bekommst Du schnell das Problem, daß die Datei sich zu sehr aufbläst und gerasterter Text immer bescheiden aussieht.

Professionell kann man so meiner Meinung nach nicht arbeiten, aber machbar ist es schon. Wozu soll jemand privat teuere Programme kaufen, wenn es eh Hobby ist?

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Mway-Tuning (15. April 2005)

So sehe ich es auch, muss sagen von der Materie habe ich auch recht wenig ahnung ich war immer der Meinung, daß PDF auf einer Normalen Benutzeroberfläche gemacht wird, die ähnlich wie Excel oder Word aufgebaut ist, und dann einfach als PDF abgespeichert ist, die ganze Sache mit dem convertieren und dann auf einen PDF Drucker umleiten finde ich etwas kompliziert finde ich.


----------



## MNSchmidt (15. April 2005)

Hallo,

mit Office zu layouten ist Geschmackssache. Eigentlich sollte man nicht im Entferntesten daran denken...

Wenn Du reichlich Arbeitsspeicher & Prozessorleistung hast, mach es lieber in Photoshop bei einer hohen Auflösung.

Für die PDF-Erstellung kann ich Dir Ghost empfehlen.

Grüße,

Magnus


----------



## Mway-Tuning (15. April 2005)

Jetzt werde ich langsam überfordert *fg*

Wollte gerade mal das Office anschauen, das hat ja 83 MB da stoße ich mit dem Schrott ISDN schnell an meine grenzen also fällt office schon aus


----------



## Ellie (15. April 2005)

Hallo nochmal,

mit Ghostscript muß man sich auch erstmal auskennen, seufz. 

Na, mach mal deinen Flyer in PShop, man braucht eh ein wenig Übung um nicht allzu lange damit zuzubringen. Soll das Teil hinterher "richtig" gedruckt werden? Dann frag bei der Druckerei nach, wie sie die Daten gerne hätte, also Auflösung und Profile für die Farben.

Rechne aber auch damit, daß die Farben anders rüberkommen als geplant, das ist ganz normal für einen Laien.

Als Profi denke ich auch nicht daran in PShop Satz- und Layoutarbeiten zu machen, aber hier ist es Hobby und nicht Beruf. Soll man extra ein paar Tausender ausgeben oder sich illegale Software ziehen nur um "es fachlich korrekt" zu machen?

Ich denke, das bekommt Mway-tuning auch so hin. Warum muß es denn unbedingt eine pdf-Datei sein?

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Mway-Tuning (15. April 2005)

naja wollte es dann auch auf der Page zum Download anbieten und dachte PDF ist da wohl das beste oder ?


----------



## Ellie (15. April 2005)

Moin,

klar, aber achte darauf, daß die Datei nicht zu groß wird, Du merkst ja schon wie schnell man mit ISDN überfordert ist und das einfach zu lange dauern kann.

Viel Spaß,
Ellie


----------



## Mway-Tuning (15. April 2005)

Also werde ich mich mal mit PS beschöftigen und versuchen ein Flyer zu machen.

@ Elli so wie ich merke kennst du dich damit sehr gut aus, vielleicht kannst mir auch mit einem andern Problem helfen.

Wie stelle ich den Die Grösse der neuen Datei ein den wenn ich es in cm einstelle ist das Bild dann nicht so groß wie es sein soll.


----------



## StaatsfeindNo1 (15. April 2005)

Hi,

also ich kenne Jmd. der hat jahre lang seine ganzen Arbeiten in PhotoShop gemacht. Flyer und so weiter, also es geht ohne Probs.
Du kannst in Photoshop auch schon direkt pdf's erstellen.
Einfach auf SPEICHERN UNTER und dann PHOTOSHOP PDF. Allerdings wird die Datei dabei relativ groß.
Optimal wäre Adobe Acroba Professional mit dem Distiller, allerdings auch wieder etwas kostspieliger, aber mit der tryout-version evtl machbar.

liebe grüße,

Staatsfeind


----------



## versuch13 (15. April 2005)

Wie auch schon kurz angesprochen, sollte man PDF s die gedruckt werden sollen, mit dem Distiller erstellen. PS verfügt nur über einen PDF Writer, was nicht wirklich vorstufen taugliche Ergebnisse erbringt. 
 Allerdings nehmen so gut wie alle Online Druckereien auch JPG s an.

 gruß


----------



## Mway-Tuning (15. April 2005)

es soll ja garnicht in die Druckerei !

Ich denke ihr stellt euch da alle viel zu viel vor, ich möchte nur ein Din A5 4 Seitig machen mit ein bisschen Grafik usw. und dann selber auf dem Drucker ausdrucken das wars dann schon und die PDF datei will ich ja nur, damit man es sich von der Homepage ziehen kann und selber ausdrucken weil noch ein Formual mit angefügt werdensoll !


----------



## MNSchmidt (15. April 2005)

Gute und wichtige Info. Etwas früher und wir hätten uns einiges an Mühe gespart.

Mein Tipp: pdffactory

Super Tool um sehr kleine und hochwertige PDFs zu erstellen (keine Druckvorlagen!). In der Free-Version hast Du zwar eine Werbeeinblendung, aber ist das mit Abstand beste kostenlose PDF-Tool.

Grüße,

Magnus


----------



## Mway-Tuning (16. April 2005)

Ist das jetzt auch nur ein umwandlungsprogramm oder ist das eine richtige benutzeroberfläche densonst kann ich auch FreePDF benutzen


----------



## MNSchmidt (16. April 2005)

Im Großen und Ganzen ist das ähnlich...


----------



## Mway-Tuning (16. April 2005)

also auch nciht das ware


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. April 2005)

Hi,

die Erzeugung von PDF in Photoshop ist gar nicht so schlecht, wie hier behauptet wird.
1. Text wird nicht gerastert, sondern kann entweder als Text mit eingebetteter Schrift oder als Kurven exportiert werden.
2. Die JPG-Qualität für Bildanteile kann eingestellt werden.
3. Man sollte natürlich keine Ebenen mitspeichern (kann man im Speichern unter Dialog ausschalten)

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Mway-Tuning (16. April 2005)

Also jetzt doch im Photoshop ich werde hier noch irre *fg*


----------

